#  Krankenpflege >   80-jähriger Mensch, 80%ige Gehbehinderung - Welche Veränderungen in Wohnumfeld & Pflege 'stehen zu'? >

## Rabe

Hallo, liebe ForenbesucherInnen - 
kann mir jemand unter Euch Hinweise geben (und wenn es nur darum geht, wo ich mich wie am schlauesten erkundige), welche Wohnveränderungen und Pflegehilfen einem alten Menschen mit 80%iger Behinderung gewährleistet sind? 
Details:
Meine 80-jährige Mutter [Bypass, bereits ein künstl. Hüftgelenk, Aneurysma, Blutgerinnungsproblem(->Macumar), durchtrennte Lymphe (OP-Fehler), zweites Hüftgelenk OP-Risiko, daher Schmerzpflaster seit neuestem] wird fürsorglich von meinem 77-jährigen Vater im Alltag unterstützt, und die beiden kommen (noch) zurecht. 
Allerdings leben sie im 3. Stock eines Hauses ohne Fahrstuhl, meine Mutter verlässt das Haus lediglich für Arzttermine, am Rollator fühlt sie sich unsicher, ihre Muskeln haben sich durch die Bewegungsvermeidung  zurückgebildet; sie kann nur an Krücken laufen.
Nichts in der Wohung, die sie seit 34 Jahren bewohnen, wurde ihrer Erkrankung gemäß verändert: 
Das Badezimmer hat kaum Haltemöglichkeiten, sie ist bereits einmal schwer gestürzt. Die Badewanne ist nicht behindertengerecht, es gibt keine Halte- oder Einstiegsmöglichkeit. Eine alte Dame gleichen Alters, aus meiner Nachbarschaft, mit ähnlichen Problemen behaftet, zeigte mir gestern stolz ihren Badewannensitz, der absenkbar ist. Sie kommt damit prima alleine zurecht, konnte mir jedoch nicht sagen, wie das Gerät heißt oder wo es vertrieben wird. 
Meine Eltern indes fragen weder bei der Krankenkasse nach (in die sie schließlich ein Leben lang einbezahlt haben...), noch bei der Hausverwaltung, die in der Wohnung seit 30 Jahren nichts verändert hat - 'mal vom Einsetzen neuer Fenster im letzten Jahr abgesehen.
Ein Auszug bräche beiden wohl das Herz und kommt vor allem für meine Mutter nicht in Frage. 
Ich wüsste gerne, ob es finanzielle Beihilfen gäbe, wenn die beiden sich entschlössen, wenigstens das Bad etwas zu modifizeren. Von der Küche, in der alle Utensilien in Schränken verstaut sind, die das Bücken erfoderlich machen (meine Mutter darf sich laut ärztlichem Rat wegen des Bypass im Bein eigentlich nicht länger bücken/hocken), von der Küche also fange ich gar nicht erst an...
Aber wie sieht es z.B. mit einem behindertengerechten Bett aus, das nach ihren Bedürfnissen verstellbar ist?
Sind das alles Veränderungen, die meine Eltern ausschließlich selbst tragen müssten, oder wie wird da vorgegangen? 
Ich bin darin völlig unbewandert und hoffe, jemand weiß bescheid... 
Herzlichen Dank für's Lesen und Mitdenken - 
Rabe (Nic)

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Nic, 
der Badewannenlift ist von der Firma Aquatec http://www.invacare-aquatec.de/artic...ter--44-44.php, diesen gibts im Sanitätshaus und wird von der Krankenkasse bzw. Pflegekasse bezahlt.
Ich empfehle euch zu dem Wannenlift auch die Transferhilfe Trans (blau-weiße Scheibe), die hilft ihr sich auf dem Liftsitz zu drehen, um die Beine über den Wannenrand zu bekommen.
Zusätzlich würde ich mobile Haltegriffe im Bad anbringen, die muss man nicht an die Fließen schrauben, da sie sich festsaugen. http://www.roth-reha.de/html/body_mo...ltegriffe.html Allerdings erkundige dich bitte im Sanitätshaus danach, ob die Kosten von der Krankenkasse übernommen werden.
Ein höher verstellbares Bett (Pflegebett) wird über das Sanitätshaus bei der Krankenkasse bzw. Pflegekasse beantragt. Für alle Hilfsmittel muss der Arzt ein Rezept ausstellen und damit müsst ihr dann in ein Sanitätshaus. Die kommen aber auch zu euch um euch beraten zu können. 
Wenn deine Mama noch keine Pflegestufe beantragt hat, sollte sie dies bei ihrer Pflegekasse schleunigst tun. Ein mobiler Pflegedienst kann hier weiterhelfen.

----------


## Rabe

Liebe Sandra! 
Das sind sehr hilfreiche, konkrete Informationen, ich danke Dir ganz herzlich! @->-

----------


## Frederick

Hallo, erstmal Respekt zu deiner Entscheidung! Lasse dir genügend Zeit für die notwendige Planung, denn es wird einiges an Umstrukturierungen nötig sein. Das betrifft das eigene Privatleben, das mit etwas Zeitmanagement durchaus nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigt sein muss und sehr wichtig für die eigene Seele ist, das betrifft Absprachen mit dem Arbeitgeber hin zu flexibleren Arbeitszeiten, Notfällen, und die Umstellungen im eigenen Haushalt wie zB den Einbau eines kleinen Liftes im Flur.
Ich wünsche dir von Herzen alles Gute!

----------


## Hjoergen

Hallo Rabe, 
Ihr Problem kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, da meine Mutter mit 85 ebenfalls noch in ihrer Wohnung allein wohnt und wir die Veränderungen, die das Wohnen im Alter so mit sich bringt, auch alle bewältigen mussten und immer noch müssen. Den Wannenlift haben wir schon vor über 5 Jahren besorgt und den hat die Krankenkasse auch zum großen Teil bezahlt. Zudem kommt 3 mal täglich eine Schwester zum Spritzen, die über einen eigenen Wohnungsschlüssel verfügt. Von daher schaut auch regelmäig jemand vorbei, falls doch mal was passieren sollte. Was aber das größte Problem ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Ihre Eltern im 3. OG wohnen und das ohne Fahrstuhl. Denn das Treppensteigen über 3 Etagen wird immer problematischer und auch gefährlicher. Aber das muss ich Ihnen ja sicher nicht sagen. Dasselbe Problem hatte meine Mutter auch und wir standen auch vor dem Problem, dass sie ihre vertraute Wohnumgebung nicht verlassen wollte. Zum Glück, wurde letztes Jahr die Wohnung im Ergeschoss frei und wir haben diese Gelegenheit gleich beim Schopfe gepackt und die Wohnung beim Vermieter geordert. Damit konnte meine Mutter ihre Möbel wieder genauso anordnen, da es ja derselbe Wohnungsschnitt ist und hat von daher keine Umgewöhnungsprobleme. Also wenn sich solch eine Möglichkeit bei Ihnen ergeben sollte, würde ich mit ihren Eltern mal darüber reden. Falls noch andere ältere Herrschaften in dem Wohnblock wohnen, könnte man beim Vermieter aber durchaus mal über einen Fahrstuhleinbau reden. 
Grüße  
Herbert

----------

